# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2020)



## Toby (27 Out 2020 às 15:27)

Bom dia,

Tufão muito grande com ventos de 180km/h... Molave está agora muito perto de um contacto com o Vietname e não muito longe do seu pico de intensidade ...


----------



## Toby (28 Out 2020 às 07:06)

Trajectória planeada:










Esta recorrência com trajectórias quase idênticas é impressionante.
Eis a história das trajectórias para 2020 com 6 fenómenos que seguiram uma trajectória Filipinas => Mar da China => Vietname.
Com o invest 99W, isso fará 7.


----------



## Tyna (31 Out 2020 às 18:12)

https://greensavers.sapo.pt/filipin...empestade-do-ano-a-nivel-mundial-se-aproxima/
è impressão minha ou isto está a ficar um bocadinho descontrolado


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2020 às 21:59)

Super-Tufão GONI:

Vento máximo *170 nós  (315 Km/h) *!! Rajadas *205 nós* *(380 Km/h)* !!! Velocidades absolutamente 'tornádicas'! 
















Catanduanes a apanhar em cheio com o sector Noroeste, a ilha vai ficar arrasada


----------



## Revenge (1 Nov 2020 às 13:55)




----------

